# Choose One Face That disturbs You The most From This Photo....



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

State your Socionics type and choose one face that disturbs you the most from this photo and once I get enough responses I'll tell you what each one means.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

5 disturbs me the most. I'm either SEI or ESE


----------



## Scirrus (Nov 11, 2016)

5, I'm LII


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

3. SEI.
(Isn't it the Szondi test?)


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Socionics but it's either 1 or 2.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Also 5, then 4 and 2. 

I type as IEE in socionics.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

7
also 2
Delta ST


----------



## Zye (Oct 10, 2019)

7
sei


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

none?
i just see people


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

What's wrong with 5? That looks like me. I'm fine. Nothing to worry about. 2 is the one who's up to something. 

(IEI)


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

4
sli


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

7, lie


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

2...
Unknown...

I know what this is from, but I won't ruin it for the OP. I LOLed at what I read about my type profile because it's pretty spot on.


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

I'm a massive ESFj and 2 scares the absolute hell out of me. He looks like the kind of person who I would jump and frantically start closing all my tabs if he walked up behind me


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade (Dec 7, 2019)

If I had to pick I'd say 5. Just looks a little spooky, but could be because of the black and white photos. LIE


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

3. 

Iei


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

I got impatient and googled the answers, and now it's hilariously ironic that I didn't pick 8.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

5 (sorry AnneM lol), and then 2

I tested as an LII and PluckyDucky typed me as EII/Delta quadra.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

5 
IEE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

None of the above


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

He waited too long, and now I don't care.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Paulie said:


> He waited too long, and now I don't care.


I googled after answering: https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/ 

pretty interesting


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

None of them look too disturbing to me, to be honest.

If I must choose, then.... 1 or 5? I think some of the eeriness of these pictures is due to being in black and white, and having dark shadows, which are covering or almost covering the eyes in some of them.

Not sure of my type, possibly EII


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

For anyone who's impatient with the process, the meanings are embedded in the link. I used a VPN/proxy server since I'm not certain of the safety of this site. It doesn't mean it's not safe. It simply means that I don't know if it's safe or not.

https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


> *
> Interpretations*
> 
> 1) Sadist
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Lovely, expect now I'm sorry I even looked at this.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

6, then 9.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Lovely, expect now I'm sorry I even looked at this.


I found it funny for some reason, especially this part. Umm..nope. 



> You are very likely to be a person who does not want to provoke with his/her behavior


My enneagram core type is 8w7 which is a challenger/maverick.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Suntide said:


> 5 disturbs me the most. I'm either SEI or ESE


https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

If I think about it, I don't suspect there's really any relationship between the vision of the individuals and their particular diagnosis. Seems just random to me, but what do I know.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

That was tricky, for some reason I go with 5.
ESI


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Are these corresponding to the 8 different Polrs?


----------



## Ananse (Sep 25, 2018)

IEI-Ne: 7.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Suntide said:


> 5 disturbs me the most. I'm either SEI or ESE



Sorry about the delay- Life handed me lemons and I've been dealing with them...

Here is the result.. I'll be posting the full post at the end of all of this (once I'm done responding to everyone )

5) Hysteric

Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Scirrus said:


> 5, I'm LII



Sorry about the delay- Life handed me lemons and I've been dealing with them...

Here is the result.. I'll be posting the full post at the end of all of this (once I'm done responding to everyone )

5) Hysteric

Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

WarmMachines said:


> 3. SEI.
> (Isn't it the Szondi test?)


Yes exactly. I wanted to see if maybe there is a correlation between sociotypes and the Szondi test (sorry for the delay by the way)

3) Katatonic
Repression
Some features of this mental disorder is the excessive stimulation of imagination and cognition in general and negativism. If this unshaven but smiling gentleman caused negative feelings in you, you may have repressed some hyperactivity of your mind, which could make you lose touch with reality if it had not been transferred to your unconscious.

Denial
You tend to adopt stereotypical behaviors and do not like innovations and changes. Maybe you’re the type of timid and diffident person, who finds it particularly difficulte to adapt to new situations. Your biggest fear is to lose self-control. You are a bit stiff, often defensive and perhaps inhibited person who never deviates from the ‘behavior codex’.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

ReliK said:


> Also 5, then 4 and 2.
> 
> I type as IEE in socionics.


Hi sorry for the delay. I'll be posting the full article at the end (once I'm done replying to everyone)- Since #5 was the one you were most repelled by-

5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

To_august said:


> 7
> also 2
> Delta ST


Hi, that was my answer as well I am a delta NF - IEE. Ill be posting the full article at the end but the 7 is:

7) Maniac
Repression
Some diagnostic features of mania are extroversion, overstimulation, overestimation of self and a waste of money and emotions. If this kind face seems disgusting to you, it probably means that inside you there is a kind of excitement which, if not controlled, would transform you into a fanatic mystic.

Denial
You are very likely to be a person who does not want to provoke with his/her behavior and who detests noise, extremes and excesses. You are an example of discretion, restraint and measure. Being logical and thrifty, you always have a fully controlled behavior.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Zye said:


> 7
> sei


7) Maniac
Repression
Some diagnostic features of mania are extroversion, overstimulation, overestimation of self and a waste of money and emotions. If this kind face seems disgusting to you, it probably means that inside you there is a kind of excitement which, if not controlled, would transform you into a fanatic mystic.

Denial
You are very likely to be a person who does not want to provoke with his/her behavior and who detests noise, extremes and excesses. You are an example of discretion, restraint and measure. Being logical and thrifty, you always have a fully controlled behavior.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

AnneM said:


> What's wrong with 5? That looks like me. I'm fine. Nothing to worry about. 2 is the one who's up to something.
> 
> (IEI)


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi, instead of reply to each one individually i'll just post the 8 interpretations below.. also this is the website:

https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/

My objective to was to see if there could be a correlation between the sociotypes and the repressed "defence mechanisms" according to Szondi. 

Interpretations
1) Sadist
Repression
You are likely to have repressed some experiences from the first years of life associated with authoritarianism in your behavior, a need to dominate and a propensity for bad intentions. If you chose the portrait of this teacher may have repressed some offensive or demeaning to other behaviors in your unconscious.

Denial
You are likely to be a completely harmless and peaceful creature, always ready to help others. If you are an office worker, your superiors may find it difficult to handle you. When you do not want to do something, you create barriers (for example, getting late to work or showing that you are in a bad mood). Often, when you have to defend yourself, you choose passive resistance and defiance, which in the long term exhaust those who created problems for you.



2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.

3) Katatonic
Repression
Some features of this mental disorder is the excessive stimulation of imagination and cognition in general and negativism. If this unshaven but smiling gentleman caused negative feelings in you, you may have repressed some hyperactivity of your mind, which could make you lose touch with reality if it had not been transferred to your unconscious.

Denial
You tend to adopt stereotypical behaviors and do not like innovations and changes. Maybe you’re the type of timid and diffident person, who finds it particularly difficulte to adapt to new situations. Your biggest fear is to lose self-control. You are a bit stiff, often defensive and perhaps inhibited person who never deviates from the ‘behavior codex’.

4) Schizophrenic
Repression
The schizophrenic personality is characterized by intense apathy, distortions of thought and incompatible emotions. If this impassive gaze and poker face gave you goose bumps, you probably repressed a feeling of indifference towards others and withdrawal from things and events at an early stage of your childhood.

Denial
You are probably quite a sociable person. You believe in socializing and communication with others, enjoying your companies and going out often. The sociability is rather misleading and perhaps hides an isolated person who lives with the feeling of being always alone. Your relationships may seem impersonal and superficial, as if they lack the true feeling. Deep down, you may feel that you do not need others and coexistence with them.

5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.

6) Depressive
Repression
Lack of self-esteem, feelings of inferiority and guilt are the main symptoms of depression. The fact that this harmless being is an incarnation of aversion for you may mean that you are a deeply depressed person who manages to have these symptoms under control.

Denial
Perhaps you are an outgoing and carefree person. You always show dynamism, confidence and optimism. Sometimes, of course, you get upset and can manifest dysthymia and melancholy (“sad clown syndrome”). You can also be suspicious and morose.

Sublimation
It is very likely that shift your depressive tendencies to assuming the role of everybody’s psychologist, searching for solutions to other people’s problems.

7) Maniac
Repression
Some diagnostic features of mania are extroversion, overstimulation, overestimation of self and a waste of money and emotions. If this kind face seems disgusting to you, it probably means that inside you there is a kind of excitement which, if not controlled, would transform you into a fanatic mystic.

Denial
You are very likely to be a person who does not want to provoke with his/her behavior and who detests noise, extremes and excesses. You are an example of discretion, restraint and measure. Being logical and thrifty, you always have a fully controlled behavior.



8) Dissociative identity disorder
Repression
This kind of personality is expressed in a person’s desire to live and be accepted as a member of the opposite sex. If this young man seems dangerous and depraved to you, perhaps early in your childhood you repressed an identity problem or more specifically a problem about your gender identity.

Denial
If the defense mechanism of denial worked, you may have a tendency to emphatically confirm your biological sex. In this case, your behaviors, maners and appearance emphasize that you are a real man or a real woman. If you’re a man, you are very “macho”, and if you are a woman, you always try to look sexy and seek to flirt and attract men.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Are these corresponding to the 8 different Polrs?


No this is the Szondi test- I wanted to see if there was a correlation between our personality tests and the Szondi study.

https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Inveniet said:


> That was tricky, for some reason I go with 5.
> ESI


5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Elspeth said:


> 4.


4) Schizophrenic
Repression
The schizophrenic personality is characterized by intense apathy, distortions of thought and incompatible emotions. If this impassive gaze and poker face gave you goose bumps, you probably repressed a feeling of indifference towards others and withdrawal from things and events at an early stage of your childhood.

Denial
You are probably quite a sociable person. You believe in socializing and communication with others, enjoying your companies and going out often. The sociability is rather misleading and perhaps hides an isolated person who lives with the feeling of being always alone. Your relationships may seem impersonal and superficial, as if they lack the true feeling. Deep down, you may feel that you do not need others and coexistence with them.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't like 1.
> Two isn't much better.
> 
> I'm not sure which I dislike more tbh.


1) Sadist
Repression
You are likely to have repressed some experiences from the first years of life associated with authoritarianism in your behavior, a need to dominate and a propensity for bad intentions. If you chose the portrait of this teacher may have repressed some offensive or demeaning to other behaviors in your unconscious.

Denial
You are likely to be a completely harmless and peaceful creature, always ready to help others. If you are an office worker, your superiors may find it difficult to handle you. When you do not want to do something, you create barriers (for example, getting late to work or showing that you are in a bad mood). Often, when you have to defend yourself, you choose passive resistance and defiance, which in the long term exhaust those who created problems for you.



2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> Didn't have very strong reactions for any, but if I think about it no 2 was the most alarming followed by 1 and then 3&7 about equal. No2 is like a serial rapist, about to lose his shit at any moment, no1 is like those bureaucrats who will use their authority and power to punish others who don't fall in line. 3 & 7 just seem emotionally unstable in a more ambiguous way.
> The women, 4&5 seem like they can lash out at any moment too, hysteric or something.
> 
> 6 & 8 are the most benign, 6 looks depressed and fearful I kinda wanna hug her and 8 is feminine and kinda like he needs a hug too


https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> You chose 8 mutants. They’re all disturbing. #5 is most disturbing, because the head isn’t attached.


5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Frankly My Deer said:


> Can someone send me the link to what it means now? I'm too curious


https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Cacaia said:


> 2 is disturbing in a sexual way, whislt 6 is disturbing in a "I'm going to murder you" way. I'm not one hundred percent of my socionomics type yet.


https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

attic said:


> hm... Bringing out my most prejudiced mindset... I would say 2 disturbs me the most, feels most threatening. There is something about how he looks that make me doubt he can control his anger, "bully", is my instinct saying. ... I think that is mostly about his faceshape and eyes, though... but there is something disturbing about his mouth to that is more difficult to say why it might be, perhaps it is as simple as that that full lips is unusual in my "group", so he seems different and thus suspect.
> 
> Then in order:
> 1. He reminds me of people with to much mind and too little heart, can't trust them to follow some basic feeling of right and wrong; obedient, military, animal testings, fascist thinkers...
> ...


https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Cacaia said:


> 2 is disturbing in a sexual way, whislt 6 is disturbing in a "I'm going to murder you" way. I'm not one hundred percent of my socionomics type yet.


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.

https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Paulie said:


> 2. Can we just kill him now?


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.

https://www.learning-mind.com/szondi-test-with-pictures-that-will-reveal-your-deepest-hidden-self/


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Jaungle Bell Rock said:


> Lol, same. When I looked at this picture I was immediately bothered by 2 looking at me. 5's probably the least scary to me here besides 7, who looks like a friendly old man.
> 
> And I guess I'm SLI.


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Sily said:


> 2 bothers me.
> 
> (EII-0 INFj Ethical Intuitive Introvert)


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Inside Job said:


> 5 or 6
> 
> 5 looks scheming and manipulative
> 6 looks like a psychopath, cold, lifeless
> ...


5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.


Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.

6) Depressive
Repression
Lack of self-esteem, feelings of inferiority and guilt are the main symptoms of depression. The fact that this harmless being is an incarnation of aversion for you may mean that you are a deeply depressed person who manages to have these symptoms under control.

Denial
Perhaps you are an outgoing and carefree person. You always show dynamism, confidence and optimism. Sometimes, of course, you get upset and can manifest dysthymia and melancholy (“sad clown syndrome”). You can also be suspicious and morose.

Sublimation
It is very likely that shift your depressive tendencies to assuming the role of everybody’s psychologist, searching for solutions to other people’s problems.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Xool Xecutioner said:


> 3 for immediate damage (he looks deranged). Like someone I would see in a manhunt or an assassination.
> 
> 
> I'm LSI


3) Katatonic
Repression
Some features of this mental disorder is the excessive stimulation of imagination and cognition in general and negativism. If this unshaven but smiling gentleman caused negative feelings in you, you may have repressed some hyperactivity of your mind, which could make you lose touch with reality if it had not been transferred to your unconscious.

Denial
You tend to adopt stereotypical behaviors and do not like innovations and changes. Maybe you’re the type of timid and diffident person, who finds it particularly difficulte to adapt to new situations. Your biggest fear is to lose self-control. You are a bit stiff, often defensive and perhaps inhibited person who never deviates from the ‘behavior codex’.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

crazitaco said:


> 3 because theres a mismatch between the grin and his eyes


3) Katatonic
Repression
Some features of this mental disorder is the excessive stimulation of imagination and cognition in general and negativism. If this unshaven but smiling gentleman caused negative feelings in you, you may have repressed some hyperactivity of your mind, which could make you lose touch with reality if it had not been transferred to your unconscious.

Denial
You tend to adopt stereotypical behaviors and do not like innovations and changes. Maybe you’re the type of timid and diffident person, who finds it particularly difficulte to adapt to new situations. Your biggest fear is to lose self-control. You are a bit stiff, often defensive and perhaps inhibited person who never deviates from the ‘behavior codex’.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

LostHaven said:


> I'll say it's the 5th one.


5) Hysteric
Repression
Some personality traits of hysterical people are superficial and unstable emotions, narcissism and exhibitionism. If chose this strange lady with heavy eyelids as the person that scares you most of all, maybe it’s because you have repressed an insatiable desire to captivate attention and a thirst for approval.



Denial
You give the impression of a modest person with intense inwardness. However, in reality, seeming a quiet and shy person, you may be possessed of an overpowering and excessive desire to charm others. You meticulously take care of your appearance and behavior. For example, you always try to be elegant and well-dressed, complementing your clothes with accessories that attract the attention of others.

Sublimation
Such people are likely to choose a rare/extravagant profession or hobby.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

t4u6 said:


> 4
> sli


4) Schizophrenic
Repression
The schizophrenic personality is characterized by intense apathy, distortions of thought and incompatible emotions. If this impassive gaze and poker face gave you goose bumps, you probably repressed a feeling of indifference towards others and withdrawal from things and events at an early stage of your childhood.

Denial
You are probably quite a sociable person. You believe in socializing and communication with others, enjoying your companies and going out often. The sociability is rather misleading and perhaps hides an isolated person who lives with the feeling of being always alone. Your relationships may seem impersonal and superficial, as if they lack the true feeling. Deep down, you may feel that you do not need others and coexistence with them.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Duo said:


> 7, lie


7) Maniac
Repression
Some diagnostic features of mania are extroversion, overstimulation, overestimation of self and a waste of money and emotions. If this kind face seems disgusting to you, it probably means that inside you there is a kind of excitement which, if not controlled, would transform you into a fanatic mystic.

Denial
You are very likely to be a person who does not want to provoke with his/her behavior and who detests noise, extremes and excesses. You are an example of discretion, restraint and measure. Being logical and thrifty, you always have a fully controlled behavior.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Put said:


> I'm a massive ESFj and 2 scares the absolute hell out of me. He looks like the kind of person who I would jump and frantically start closing all my tabs if he walked up behind me


2) Epileptic
Repression
When we talk about personality disorders associated with brain disease, damage and dysfunction (as occurs in some cases of epilepsy), some of the diagnostic features can be impulsiveness, irritability, the outbursts of anger and aggression. If this stout gentleman with a round head caused revulsion and fear in you, it is likely that early in your childhood you repressed some of such feelings and behaviors to your subconscious.

Denial
It is most likely that you are a kind and peaceful person. Being meek and friendly, you give the impression of a responsible and self-controlled person. You are stable in your feelings and easily bond with people, ideas and objects.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Family photos with captions. Numbered randomly. You are invited to present yer own family.








Young Horace. Caught masturbating in living room in front of portrait of Aunt Petunia.








Uncle Ernie. Tenured Professor of Alchemy at Afrodisiac University.








Aunt Petunia a real beauty when 21. Refused makeup for portrait but still looks good if applied.










Uncle Charlie. Mentor of young Horace. Taught him everything he knows.








Auntie Tillie, the one who caught young Horace.









Aunt Anastasia. Kidnapped as girl. Later fled to Russia.








Uncle Gregory. Successful kidnapper.









Center fielder for New York Yankees. Most disturbing to others of family as all hate baseball.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

what how is this in the socionics forum? where are the results? 

interesting that everyone agrees on 5 with me, except AnneM. 2 and 3 are also not right though.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

This thread comes in with a bias. What about choosing the one face that cheers you up the most?


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> This thread comes in with a bias. What about choosing the one face that cheers you up the most?


You’d have to read up on the Szondi test theory to understand what it means. The face that you find most appealing/ least disturbing does tell you something about your personality but it’s a longggg study to go through and I only picked up the basics (I don’t want to relay my half ass understanding of it)


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Foxyfox said:


> BigApplePi said:
> 
> 
> > This thread comes in with a bias. What about choosing the one face that cheers you up the most?
> ...


I know. I was half joking at the idea those faces were objectively disturbing. The idea apparently is to pick a question that draws out our subconscious selves. If you ask for "most disturbing" or "most cheerful", which ever one that works is the one that gets the attention.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

5 is the most disturbing, followed by 4.

Hard to judge 1 because he is looking away from me, rather than at me.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't really find any of those faces disturbing.

Now if you put Ted Bundy's faces inside one of those pics, then I might find it disturbing, given that eyes are the windows to a person's soul, and he truly has the eyes of a serial killer.


----------



## ryosaeba (Jan 6, 2020)

Schizoid said:


> I don't really find any of those faces disturbing.
> 
> Now if you put Ted Bundy's faces inside one of those pics, then I might find it disturbing, given that eyes are the windows to a person's soul, and he truly has the eyes of a serial killer.


Really. If Ted Bundy do that to you , I am having hard time to imagine you watch everyday TV anchors and not to get panic attack.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I don't really find any of those faces disturbing.
> 
> Now if you put Ted Bundy's faces inside one of those pics, then I might find it disturbing, given that eyes are the windows to a person's soul, and he truly has the eyes of a serial killer.


Interesting- I think what scares me most about him was that he looked so harmless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Schizoid said:


> I don't really find any of those faces disturbing.
> 
> Now if you put Ted Bundy's faces inside one of those pics, then I might find it disturbing, given that eyes are the windows to a person's soul, and he truly has the eyes of a serial killer.


"You can't tell a book by it's cover" they say. My wife married me because she thought I looked like a serial killer and could reform me. I told her I wasn't and she believed me. Heh. Heh.:ninja:


----------



## PresidentLongBoi (Jan 5, 2020)

5


----------



## ChocStar (Jan 24, 2020)

I dunno. 2 or 5. Is this a line up of serial killers from the 1800s? Can you tell me my Socionics type from which one I hate the most?


----------



## topazann (Mar 4, 2020)

6 disturb me most. I'm IEE


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

1 is the most sinister looking to me. 2 is also a strong contender with that creepy face. I’m LSI.

I didn’t see whether you gave the answers as the thread is too long, but for anyone curious you can google Szondi Test. I didn’t love my result.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

"Disburbs" is a strong word. None of them is showing an insane expression. Maybe 6. 

(Probably LSI).


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

2, eii


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Foxyfox said:


> State your Socionics type and choose one face that disturbs you the most from this photo and once I get enough responses I'll tell you what each one means.
> 
> 
> View attachment 836089


I've already read what they mean. But I remember 2 and 8 sticked out the most for me.
2 just looks like a psychopath and 8 is just weird af.

Also, 1 looks like a Nazi but I've seen Nazis.


----------



## LiarPrince (Jul 10, 2021)

Foxyfox said:


> State your Socionics type and choose one face that disturbs you the most from this photo and once I get enough responses I'll tell you what each one means.
> 
> 
> View attachment 836089


I'd say 5, then 8 then 4. I think I'm ILE. I read the interpretation of the pictures but where can I find the link between this and socio?


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m not disturbed. I’m judging. 

3 seems like a psycho 
6 seems sluggish
4 is showing negative emotions
2 is a freak. Why’s he looking down?


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

LiarPrince said:


> I'd say 5, then 8 then 4. I think I'm ILE. I read the interpretation of the pictures but where can I find the link between this and socio?


I was hoping to find out if based off the answers in this thread I’d be able to find a commonality because in real life I do find that the socionics types that I’m certain of have chosen the same szondi faces, but here on pc it’s kind of all over the place. Try it on the people in your own life .. the ones who you know to be certain socionics types and ask them to pick a face (I suggest you do it unsuspectingly without giving the background on the szondi test since the people you know might not want to be so disclosing)


----------

